# Spinning and Dyeing - another basket of yarn!



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Hand spun, hand dyed.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Glorious - and sunshine tooooooo :sm01:


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Just Luscious!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a lovely bouquet!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow....just a basket of beauty.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

A tisket a tasket a very jolly basket full of yarns. Very nicely spun and dyed They will sell out fast. Have fun at the fair.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks so much, I am looking forward to meeting some nice people. I hope to introduce them to spinning!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful yarns!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

lovely job.lovely yarns.lovely basket.lovely photo.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Gorgeous, can't pick out a favorite!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

That is some beautiful yarn and I love the photo.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you all! I'm really looking forward to meeting some nice people at the fair next week. I plan to bring my spinning wheels.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Beautiful yarn - i doubt you'll be left with any after the fair.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautifully spun and the colours are gorgeous!


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

More beautiful yarn for sure.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Another love,y selection


----------

